# alabama public numbers to simrad?



## Vandellism (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey, new to the forum. I am trying to figure out how to upload the Alabama public reef files to my Simrad. Alabama outdoor has a listof all coordinates and files you can use, I tried the "GMX" file but simrad seems to have no information on how to transfer from the memory card to the unit. It is a Simrad NSS12 Evo 2, any help would be great, thanks

--Chuck


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have used strikelinescharts.com to get a file of all pensacola area sites for free and it worked great. I don't know if they have Alabama too but go check them out. I don't work for them or gain from this at all. I am just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Vandellism (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you, I will check them out


----------



## Vandellism (Feb 4, 2017)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> I have used strikelinescharts.com to get a file of all pensacola area sites for free and it worked great. I don't know if they have Alabama too but go check them out. I don't work for them or gain from this at all. I am just a satisfied customer.


 

Thanks again!!!! You just changed the life of a fresh offshore angler. Numbers from Destin to Dobile, and rig numbers from Venice to Florida! All free to those who are looking. Its looking to be a great year on the water, good luck.
--Chuck

"Infantry leads the way"


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/importing-alabama-reef-numbers-simrad-nss12-evo2-800282/


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to help- that's what this is all about. Learn a little, give back a little, share your fun experiences. ? See you out there!

David


----------

